# Adhesives-Gorilla Glue-Do you use it?



## tturner (Nov 5, 2012)

There is no one adhesive that is good for all uses. My go-to glue is Titebond III but there are times when I feel it may not be good enough. I have come to use Gorilla Glue. Lets face it, the name alone can attract us to us it, their duct tape and a few of their other products. I have to say that if you follow the 3 directions, 1-wet it, 2-spread it, 3-clamp it, its a very very strong bond. I tend to use it on larger stuff such as wider than 2 inch joints, such as gluing up a wide slab. Its messy, it doest come off of anything easily, but so far, it looks like a great heavy-duty adhesive.

What are your thoughts and experiences?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I frequently use their regular wood glue, seems to work as well as any other yellow glue. I've tried their polyurethane glue and didn't like it at all. The mess was terrible and hard to deal with. And just about every test I've read of glues puts it dead last in terms of strength, especially when it comes to gap-filling in less than perfect joints. In a FWW article from 2007, the strength of GG was only 58% of that of regular yellow glue in well-fitting joints, and about a third as strong in loose-fitting joints!
The only real advantage to me is the superior waterproofness, but there are few applications where Titebond III isn't waterproof enough.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tight bond makes a polyurethane adhesive as well. There are less foaming ones out there.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

If ya want to glue a bunch of rock together, it is great. Other than that, I've found no real application for it.
Bill


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I use it sometimes, the mess is the biggest detractor for me. If you're not wearing gloves and you get it on your hands it takes forever to come off. The shelf life doesn't seem that great either.


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

Not anymore. The mess just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

From a Wood Magazine glue test:


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I always keep a bottle of it around. It's excellent for any application where water is an issue. I use it for some veneer work if I don't want water messing with the veneers while they're being pressed (complex decorative assemblies for example).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've tried a couple of bottle of it…just doesn't seem to have any use for the woodworking I do. As somone else mentioned, the mess alone makes it not worthwhile.


----------



## Nezzerscape (Jan 14, 2016)

I tried it once or twice and ended up tossing it for the reasons above. Thought this was a nice test video


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I also, do no longer use it. Titebond or even white glue is stronger than most wood.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a once in a blue moon product for me. If I wanted a really strong waterproof glue I'd opt for that plastic resin powder glue that Dap now sells. It says to mix it with cold water but I've found that hot tap water works quite well.

It's only draw back is a really short work time. But Holy crap, once it sets it's like a solid weld. It's got it's specific place in the world like so many other things. I keep a can on my shelf just for that specific place.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I only use it when I have to glue gorillas, which isn't often. I wonder if it would have restrained King Kong?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have tried it but found it has poor shelf life verses TITEBOND wood glue which for me has done very well. The shop will cut on the heat if it falls below 45F and it does not generally exceed 100F.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I do large turnings. for years the best adhesive for exterior work was rescorcinal (sp) THAT was messy and had a short pot life. switched to a Poly product many years ago and haven't gone back. Water is used in the curing process rather than removing water. rather than wet the surface of the wood try using a spray bottle when the parts have been coated, mist just before assembly. wear gloves it can cause sensitivity. for storage especially in humid climbs expel access air from the container and cap. the humidity in the air drawn in during use is what cases it to chunk up in the bottle on the shelf. I work at a company that deals exclusively in veneered products. although the industry standard in the past has been PVA the movement is toward Poly adhesives.
http://navyisland.com/who-we-are/factory-tour.html


----------

